# Bí quyết ngâm rượu táo mèo không bị chát, màu lên đẹp



## gomsubaokhanh (22/10/21)

Nhiều anh em mày râu ngâm rượu táo mèo tươi hay than phiền về việc rượu ngâm lên màu nhờ nhờ không đẹp mắt hoặc gặp trường hợp rượu bị chát. Nếu vậy, có lẽ anh em chưa biết cách ngâm rượu táo mèo chuẩn sau đây.


Bài viết sẽ hướng dẫn anh em 2 cách ngâm rượu táo mèo tươi và táo mèo khô chuẩn nhất. Đồng thời đừng quên đọc đến cuối bài viết để biết được bí kíp tạo màu cánh gián cho táo mèo ngâm rượu đẹp như những chai chivas hảo hạng nhé.

Hướng dẫn cách ngâm rượu táo mèo khô

So với ngâm rượu táo mèo tươi, cách ngâm rượu táo mèo khô có phần đơn giản và mất ít thời gian trong công đoạn sơ chế.

Chuẩn bị nguyên liệu: táo mèo ngâm rượu loại khô, rượu nếp trắng loại ngon, chum ngâm rượu hoặc bình thủy tinh.

Cách làm:

Táo mèo khô trong quá trình phơi sấy số lượng lớn không tránh khỏi những bụi bặm và tạp chất. Vì thế trước khi đem táo mèo ngâm rượu, ta cần phải sơ chế táo khô cho sạch bằng cách tráng qua rượu 1-2 lần. Lưu ý loại rượu tráng táo mèo phải trùng với loại rượu bạn chuẩn bị ngâm.






Rượu nếp ngon nhất là loại nếp thủ công. Ngâm táo mèo khô thì độ rượu không cần quá cao, có thể giao động từ 35 đến 40 độ.

Sau khi sơ chế táo, đổ táo vào chum ngâm theo tỉ lệ 1:5, tức 1 kg táo mèo khô tương đương với 5 lít rượu.

Đảm bảo đậy kín chum để tránh vi khuẩn và tạp chất lọ vào. Bạn để chum táo mèo ngâm rượu ở nơi thoáng mát, khô ráo. Rượu táo mèo ngâm trong chum sành ngấu nhanh và êm nên khoảng 3-4 là có thể sử dụng. Với những chất liệu khác bạn nên đợi khoảng 6-8 tháng để rượu bớt sốc.

Táo mèo ngâm rượu là một loại dược rượu, sử dụng đều đặn và đúng cách có thể hỗ trợ các chứng về rối loạn tiêu hóa, tốt cho sức khỏe.

Cách ngâm rượu táo mèo tươi chuẩn lên màu đẹp, không chát

Cách ngâm rượu táo mèo khô có phần kỳ công hơn trong việc sơ chế so với táo mèo khô. Tuy nhiên nó hoàn toàn không phức tạp nếu bạn làm theo lần lượt các bước dưới đây.

Hướng dẫn cách chọn nguyên liệu ngâm rượu táo mèo:

Cách chọn táo mèo tươi
Táo mèo vào mùa trong khoảng từ tháng 8 đến tháng 12 dương lịch. Loại táo mèo ngon có xuất xứ từ các tỉnh miền núi Tây Bắc như Lào Cai, Sơn La, Yên Bái. Táo ở những vùng này có hương thơm và độc ngọt đặc trưng.

>>> Xem thêm: Cách ngâm rượu táo mèo khử chát màu cánh gián siêu đẹp


----------

